# depressing news from bognor



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

We had the rather scruffy sight of "travellers" turning up in a car park in Bognor last week (rather large motorhome & caravan plus cars, seats & accompanying rubbish) - they spread out across various parking spaces (presumably not paying the charges) and in front of a school entrance. Local council (Arun), have already put up barriers on the seafront car park next to Butlins, and are now saying they will probably put up barriers here.
You can feel some sympathy with the council when this happens, but it takes away the options for law abiding motorhomers to park. I will be writing to the council to remind them of the business that real motorhomers bring to towns in the way of using shops / restaurants etc. 
There is a car park at the west end of the sea front (West Park) which doesn't have barriers whcih would be ideal to have a few parking bays for MH's. I shall suggest this.
Mind you, with the council cutting costs by moving the town centre tourist office to a portakabin in the town hall car park, and pulling out of the only event that puts Bognor on the map - the Birdman Rally - I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Barriers never seem to be a prob for travellers. Round our way they put huge concete boulders to block a site. They moved these with a digger and camped. They need a bloody good thrashing. Incidently, are there any members on here who are travellers ... sir....madam...


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

I did put it with inverted commas... :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*bognor*

Well as King George said on his death bed.
''B---er Bognor''


----------

